
First US person dies from coronavirus in Washington state - koolba
https://www.foxnews.com/us/person-dies-from-coronavirus-in-washington-state-first-in-the-us-health-officials-say
======
burlesona
Not much information in this article, but given they only just reported new
cases that makes me wonder if this person didn’t come to a hospital until they
were in severe condition - probably because they had no idea it was
coronavirus and were thinking “it’s the flu, it’ll pass.” If so it likely
means many more cases in the community than we currently know about.

